# Kevin Campbell C/O



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Kev,
I sailed with you on Houlders, MV Orenda Bridge, I believe you have now retired, we possibly sailed together in the early 1970's.

I was 4/E or 3/E & was regularly sent to this big Bulker, which was a bit of a workhouse for Engineers (Main Engine), I know you liked travelling when on leave.

I emigrated to Perth, W Oz in 1982 & we are fine. Hoping your health is robust & that you are happy, would love to hear from you. 

Arthur (Swift).(*))


----------

